# first "paid gig" , sweet 16



## pete1606 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi I am a recent college graduate. (not a photo major, but took a few classes) 

My parents are willing to buy me some equipment in exchange for me to shoot my younger sisters sweet 16. 

I currently own...

Cannon digital rebel XT 
a 50 mm lens
a 28-90 zoom lens

I plan on buying

a extrnal flash 
a flash bracket 
and large memory cards ( I plan on shooting in raw)

Is there anything in particular  that I should know when buying the above items? Anything else I should buy? 

Any advice on shooting a sweet 16

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 11, 2008)

I would suggest a TTL cord over a flash bracket, you can easily hold a rebel in one hand and a speedlight in the other.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 11, 2008)

Well if you want to maintain ETTL, you'll need the Off Camera Shoe Cord 2/3 for the bracket.  Otherwise you'll be shooting manual flash if you use the PC cord setup.  Some speedlights don't have a PC cord so if you plan that route you may need an adapter. 

Consider :
1-A bracket that allows you to turn the body for portrait.  
2-Rechargable Batteries for the flash
3-Reflector (for outside and inside bounce)
4-Diffuser 
5-Background?


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 11, 2008)

might be best to buy several smaller capacity cards (1-2 gb) over a larger capacity card . That way, if something goes wrong, you dont loose ALL your photos at once


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 12, 2008)

A flash will be your most important asset.  Apart from the camera and the glass, the biggest influences on the quality of a photo are the flash and the tripod.


----------



## pete1606 (Apr 12, 2008)

I didnt know tripods were used at events! 
Any piticular reccomendations for a flash?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Senor Hound (May 6, 2008)

I wouldn't use a tripod, but a monopod might not be a bad idea.  It sounds silly, but it really is a lot faster.  And when you're walking around with other people and caterers and stuff, it takes a lot less of a footprint on the ground, making others not get upset at you.

Ditto what everyone's been saying about the flashes.  The first time you use bounce flash, you'll feel like a professional.  Every little step you take, you'll find yourself saying, "So THAT'S how they do that!"  Its an awesome feeling.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (May 6, 2008)

The difference between the on-board flash and the Speedlite is startling enough.  The difference between the Speedlite straight on and bounced off of the ceiling or a wall is phenomenal.


----------



## Tiberius47 (May 6, 2008)

The 430EX flash is a very popular choice.


----------



## maytay20 (May 6, 2008)

Tiberius47 said:


> The 430EX flash is a very popular choice.


You know if there is the slightest chance you want to do more with the photography and you have the budget for it I would go for the 580 EX.  With a transmitter you can turn it into a cordless off camera flash.  This con not be done with the 430ex although the 430 can be a slave to the 580.  I am sorry if I confused you I regret my choice of only going with the 430.


----------



## maytay20 (May 6, 2008)

As far as a flash bracket I have one like this and i really like it!
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/402148-REG/Samigon_CSA843_V_H_Flip_Bracket_System.html


----------



## RyanLilly (May 6, 2008)

I think that the XT with 18-55mm lens would be a better start than the 28-90. 18 is much wider and its faster at the wide end too, 3.5 vs. 4.5. On top of that the Kit is only $449 at B&H, the kit with the 28-90 is $469! and out of stock.


----------



## Tiberius47 (May 6, 2008)

maytay20 said:


> You know if there is the slightest chance you want to do more with the photography and you have the budget for it I would go for the 580 EX.  With a transmitter you can turn it into a cordless off camera flash.  This con not be done with the 430ex although the 430 can be a slave to the 580.  I am sorry if I confused you I regret my choice of only going with the 430.



That's true, but if you decide that you want to have a flash set up as a slave, you'll still need to buy a 580EX anyway, so at the end of it you'll still have a 430 and a 580.  And if you decide that you don't want to go with that route for slaved flashes, then you've still got a decent flash in the 430, and you haven't paid for some things that you may not need in the 580.


----------



## pete1606 (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I ended up buying the 580ex II. I already own the camera, jus to clear up the consufsion


----------



## Tiberius47 (May 10, 2008)

That's an excellent flash.  You won't need to upgrade that anytime soon!


----------



## RyanLilly (May 11, 2008)

pete1606 said:


> Thanks for the help. I ended up buying the 580ex II. I already own the camera, jus to clear up the consufsion



Oh, I guess I need to read more carefully! Cool, sorry bout that.


----------

